# Jackie



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Jackie Evancho: so how many of each person run out and purchased all CD's by this young lady as she sang at the President Trumps ball? did not her sales go up big time when she was announced?
ps she is from my home town Pittsburgh, Pa.
psps her brother did change genders.....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I pass, thank you very much.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm not a fan of classical crossover. She's pretty good at what she does, but her genre just isn't my thing.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

No way.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> No way.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> George


Still amuse me, that's all.


----------

